# Best bike transport for a pickup truck.



## Vagante (Feb 26, 2017)

I know this is probably been covered before but I have a new pickup truck with a standard size bed, F150 supercab. I'm purchasing a new mountain bike and I really want to protect it when I transport it. I'm thinking the bed rackmount would probably be the best but sounds like more trouble than a hitch mount. If I got a hitch mount I think I would have one with a wheel rack rather than a cradle. I will be transporting only two bicycles at the time


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

If you go hitch rack, 1up is great.
You can always mount something in the bed too. I have a retractable cover on mine for work, so I installed a load bar across the top of the rails with Thule sidearms on top.
Lots of options.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 1up...it's awesome. I also have a Thule tailgater? I think it's called, it works well and no taking off the wheels.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I prefer a tailgate mat (moving blanket). No strapping, wrenching, or clamping involved. Just toss it in and go. IMO, The downside to a rack is having to remove it every time you want to take it through a car wash. I like to get my truck washed every few weeks and they won't let you run through an autowash with a rack on the truck. What a PITA.

Moving blankets are 10$ at WalMart:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

For a truck, for freakin sure tailgate pad, what else and why would you not use one? ut: When you make some riding friends, then you have the means to carry up to 5 bikes (some will fit 6) and most cabs will fit 5 people, perfect MTB transport


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

just for arguments sake, bikes on the tailgate aren't super convenient to lock up...

otherwise, that is the most convenient way to go.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

TrailGoat said:


> just for arguments sake, bikes on the tailgate aren't super convenient to lock up...
> 
> otherwise, that is the most convenient way to go.


Cable lock through the bed rail or tie down loops is pretty convenient.


----------



## Oscello (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a 1up that I use with my car. I prefer it over the thule insta-gator that I use with my truck. Some of it is my own fault because I lifted the truck and its harder to reach into the bed to get enough pressure on the arm that hold the front wheel.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Tailgate pad for sure.  The best one in the market today is the one by Fox Racing Shox.

Here's the Evoc


----------



## AHTOXA (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm pretty anal about keeping the paint as nice as possible on my vehicles, so I'd be reluctant to have any pad touch the paint. No matter what it will move slightly during transport and will mar up the paint. 

I use a hitch rack. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

LyNx said:


> For a truck, for freakin sure tailgate pad, what else and why would you not use one? ut: When you make some riding friends, then you have the means to carry up to 5 bikes (some will fit 6) and most cabs will fit 5 people, perfect MTB transport
> 
> View attachment 1123965


Whole lotta rubbing going on.....
I know many don't care, but if my bike is going to get scratched, I want it to happen on the trail, not the tailgate.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Why would it get scratched please tell? I have been using a tailgate pad for over 3 years, the only place you have to worry about is where the DT contacts the pad and if you're really worried you can put a piece of soft cloth in there to protect it.


Shark said:


> Whole lotta rubbing going on.....
> I know many don't care, but if my bike is going to get scratched, I want it to happen on the trail, not the tailgate.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I've seen them get scratched. Either by other bikes, some foreign object (dirt/rocks) between the pad and tube(s), etc. A friend had the stanchion on his shocks scratched by another bike. Operator error, sure, but those risks are there.

I like just throwing them in the bed. You've got a 6.5' bed. That should accommodate two bikes easy. I've got a 5.5' bed in my F150. Bit more tricky, but it works. Plus, keeps it out of the elements (especially during winter). If you got a shell, it would be the ultimate set up, in my opinion.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

stremf said:


> I've seen them get scratched. Either by other bikes, some foreign object (dirt/rocks) between the pad and tube(s), etc. A friend had the stanchion on his shocks scratched by another bike. Operator error, sure, but those risks are there.
> 
> I like just throwing them in the bed. You've got a 6.5' bed. That should accommodate two bikes easy. I've got a 5.5' bed in my F150. Bit more tricky, but it works. Plus, keeps it out of the elements (especially during winter). If you got a shell, it would be the ultimate set up, in my opinion.


Yes, this ^.

I had a Dakine pad (well, still do but buried in my attic) and I ruined the finish on the bottom of my last bike from the dust and abrasion on the down tube. I even had velcro abrasion marks 3/4 of the way up both side of my down tube. In theory this is the most convenient, but this is also the highest risk if you value the paint job on your bike. Not to mention other bikes and especially pedals making contact when you hit bumbs in the road.

Basically think of a tailgate pad and dirty bike as your bike resting on 400 grit sandpaper. Because that is what's happening to the underside at the contact points. Leaving a dusty/dirty tailgate pad on for long periods of time also will rub the finish off your tailgate paint surface if not cleaned religiously. Again, ask me how I know, luckily it cleaned up with rubbing compound.

That said, I've resorted to a heavy duty moving blanket doubled-up and just go that route for short trips. It's way easier, though the "bro factor" isn't there. But I'm now old enough to know straps are for kids who want to look cool and my time to ride is more valuable when a thick moving blanket or two works just as well for 3-4 bikes and short distances. So +1 for thick moving blankets, and I still own a Dakine pad (with straps). 

That's been my experience.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

A hitch rack is convenient when you're carrying bikes, but when you're not it's a PITA in my opinion (yes, I have one, a 1Up). And even then, unless you have something else in the bed, just put the bikes in the bed rather than have a lot of $$$ hanging off the back getting dirty or maybe even hit. Because I have a 5' bed, I do remove the front wheels and use Kuat fork mounts. Yes, that's a little more work than some alternatives, but there's no pad to scratch (bikes or truck) or get stolen, and no rack to work around when you're not carrying bikes. My second choice would be a pad because they seem so easy. I've put 3M tape on my downtube for the few times my bike rides on someone else's tailgate pad.


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a 2x8 that sits at the rear of my bed. It has fork mounts attached for the various bikes I carry (9mm, 15x100, 15x110). I've used the same type of set-up for 20+ years.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

While a tailgate pads are cheap and do an ok job of transporting your bike, do not believe for a second that they will not damage your bike or vehicle.
I designed the MultiTaskR because of all the problems I had when I used a tailgate pad and all the other problems that Ive seen( bikes smashing together, bikes hopping when hitting a bump and the scuffing of paint on the tailgate, etc.) as a matter of fact, Ive had reps from 3 big manufacturers tell me, after seeing the MultiTaskR, that they had carbon frame failures directly connected to tailgate pads.
The MultiTaskR, while not in production quite yet( hopefully by Sea Otter) has been tested rigorously for over 18 months and the results have been outstanding.
I first designed the MultiTaskR to fit bikes, then using a mount we call the "MultiMount", it is able to carry just about everything that you would regularly carry inside your truck bed, such as ladders, surfboards, kayaks, lumber, etc.. We also have a behind the cab mount, that has a upper crossbar over the cab and a lower crossbar, expanding the opportunities of this rack.
The MultitaskR folds down in seconds and is completely removable in less than 30 seconds and every type mount has a lockable feature.


----------



## Vagante (Feb 26, 2017)

I tried that tailgate pad by Yakima . What a pita to install and remove. I retuned it. Looking at in bed fork racks.


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

Hurricane Jeff said:


>


The lower portion of this is what I need!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Moving pad or a blanket is absolutely the way to go if you actually treat your truck like a truck and your mountain bike like a mountain bike. 

Carbon frame failures caused by tailgate pads? Which companies came up with that gem? (Reminder to self - never buy a plastic bike.)


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

To protect the indentities of the 3 frame( so far)manufacturers, I'll just use the first initial of companies names, T, I and S. Aluminum and steel bikes can also create stress risers from the continuous rubbing of a tailgate pad, while you may not think it's a big deal, with thin tubing, any amount of wear is a stress riser in probably one of the most crucial sections of a frame.
With trucks costing upwards of 70k and 10k bikes, the MultiTaskR makes a lot of sense. For a beater truck and bike, a moving blanket works I guess. 
I realized that any product that I or anyone designs is not for everyone, so if a pad, blanket, hitch, roof or fork mounts work for your application, I get it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Why would it get scratched please tell? I have been using a tailgate pad for over 3 years, the only place you have to worry about is where the DT contacts the pad and if you're really worried you can put a piece of soft cloth in there to protect it.


I went ahead and circled what will probably rub on both pics















Driving through the city to a trailhead might be fine, but shuttling some terrible forest service roads, things are going to rub.

Some people might not care, that's perfectly fine, but others do.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I love my Thule Tailgater that I've been using for a couple years. It's super fast and easy. I made a leash with some 500 cord and a carabiner to loop through my rear tire (keeps the rear tire from walking left/right and will keep it in the truck in case of sudden impact). Bike wobbles some on bumpy rides, but hasn't caused any issues with the front wheel.

Biggest issue was I had a typical toolbox at the front of the bed, sitting on top of the rails. But the bike was too long. I thought I could angle the bike catty-corner across the bed, but it canted the frame of the bike at a weird angle because head tube angle. I ended up trading that tool box for a box that sits on the bed floor, but leaves full length on either side, where i need it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If you're special enough to not know how to properly secure the bikes down and arrange cranks etc so they don't rub and slow the fvck down, then not my problem, I have been using a tailgate pad for over 2 years, no such issues.



Shark said:


> Driving through the city to a trailhead might be fine, but shuttling some terrible forest service roads, things are going to rub.
> 
> Some people might not care, that's perfectly fine, but others do.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm glad it works for you, not sure why you are arguing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My bike has been shuttled ONCE on a truck with a tailgate pad, and the chainstays and seatstays of my bike banged against other bikes in the truck and scratched my bike up (not sure about the others).

While tailgate pads are quick and convenient, they're not all that secure (and by that, I mean holding the bikes stable during transport, esp down rough roads).

Count me in as someone who likes more secure carrying methods. I want to get a pickup for my next vehicle and I'd like to do interior in a camper shell for primary bike transport. I currently transport my bikes inside my own car (hitch rack on the wife's car) and inside my own car is so much better for fuel economy, security, and protecting them from nasty winter road salt when heading out for snow rides and hitting up the available indoor/underground bike parks.


----------



## DamnYankee (Feb 21, 2017)

I threw this together last night and it works well. It's not pretty but it's very stable. I am probably going to set it up at the tailgate though. It will be much easier to load after a long ride since I won't have to climb in and out of the bed.


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

DamnYankee said:


> I threw this together last night and it works well. It's not pretty but it's very stable. I am probably going to set it up at the tailgate though. It will be much easier to load after a long ride since I won't have to climb in and out of the bed.


That's the way I run mine, with the mounts at the tailgate. Works a lot better than having to climb into the bed to tighten the mounts.


----------



## Vagante (Feb 26, 2017)

I got interested in 1up and several of their products. I called them today to discuss the same and have to tell you that I've never had such a rude salesman on the phone in my life. He acted like I was taking up his time and I was so stupid for asking questions that I was asking that I finally ended the conversation and decided I would never buy from them. Their product look great but their sales support is just absolutely the worst I've ever seen. Looks like Thule insta-gater for me

Thanks everyone for all your input


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I have used a pipeline rack for a few years now and really like it for ease of getting the bike in and out of my truck. I have an F150 also but I have a SuperCrew with the short bed so I have to put the bike in at an angle but you should be fine with an extended cab short bed since the bed is longer on your truck. I have carried multiple mtn bikes with the tailgate down also. I have a hitch mount which I have used with the truck but also an SUV I had and it works great but it adds a few feet of length to an already long truck

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YGSXME/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/bike-rack/hitch-bike-racks/thule-t2-classic-9045-_-1689773

You can build a rack similar to the pipeline rack with pvc or wood also and I have read threads on here and the F150forum where people talk about how they did theirs. This would work also if you don't mind taking off the front wheel

https://www.rei.com/product/854753/...jBTlP7bbnYqytrWYfwykfJTEhfSdvu0uhLRoCmK_w_wcB


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Vagante said:


> I got interested in 1up and several of their products. I called them today to discuss the same and have to tell you that I've never had such a rude salesman on the phone in my life. He acted like I was taking up his time and I was so stupid for asking questions that I was asking that I finally ended the conversation and decided I would never buy from them. Their product look great but their sales support is just absolutely the worst I've ever seen. Looks like Thule insta-gater for me
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your input


That's a bummer that you had a bad experience with the 1Up rep, but don't let that stop you from buying one, you're blaming the owner of the company for something he may not know one of his employees did. What would you say to buying one, but then letting them know about your experience?

I have a Thule Instagator as well as a 1Up, the Instagator was from when I only had my pickup. It works great BUT...you can't put the tailgate down once when using it, big drawback.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## SkiNutIan (Mar 20, 2017)

TheGweed said:


> That's a bummer that you had a bad experience with the 1Up rep, but don't let that stop you from buying one, you're blaming the owner of the company for something he may not know one of his employees did. What would you say to buying one, but then letting them know about your experience?
> 
> I have a Thule Instagator as well as a 1Up, the Instagator was from when I only had my pickup. It works great BUT...you can't put the tailgate down once when using it, big drawback.
> 
> Good luck whatever you do.


This is a picture of my 1 up rack with my tailgate open!!! I used to carry my bikes in the bed of my truck but with the short bed and the cap, I got tired of taking off the front wheels for both mine and my sons bikes... I can mount the rack on my truck and have 2 bikes on it in 5 min. Good luck with whatever you wind up with!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

My bike always seems to tip over when I use the moving blanket. How do I stop that?

I have a bed rug in the back of my truck and will just throw my bike back there when I ride by myself, otherwise I have a Kuat NV that I throw on.


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone using the save-a-load bar and bike mounts? Maybe saris or something similar to that makes a similar product too.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

Blinkz said:


> Anyone using the save-a-load bar and bike mounts? Maybe saris or something similar to that makes a similar product too.


I have a save-a-load bar and 3 front wheel attachments. Great to transport the bikes!
I use it as my bikes are made out of carbon etc...and need "special care" LOL


----------



## TJayL (Aug 27, 2015)

Here's what I threw together. I also have a Kuat Transfer 2 and a Thule Sidearm if I want to lock them up. This is good for going short distances. I plan to add a couple more slots so I can take the kids bikes as well. I've also added retractable tie downs to secure it to the tie down hooks in the bed. Once tightened down the bikes and rack don't budge.


----------



## Vagante (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice..........also found some PVC versions online. Appreciate all the replies


----------



## csheakos (Apr 11, 2016)

I usually have a cover on my bed and wanted something to go over it. I got Summit Rack rain gutter brackets that clamp on the bed and then used thule towers and bars. Pick the attachment of your choice. Only problem is I can't get in the garage with the bike up there and forgot the bike was there twice. Definitely didn't learn after the first time. The bike is fine.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

csheakos said:


> I usually have a cover on my bed and wanted something to go over it. I got Summit Rack rain gutter brackets that clamp on the bed and then used thule towers and bars. Pick the attachment of your choice. Only problem is I can't get in the garage with the bike up there and forgot the bike was there twice. Definitely didn't learn after the first time. The bike is fine.


For that reason, i built some custom drop brackets to fit thule load bars that drop the rack down inside the bed enough so the cover closes over everything with no bikes on. The bikes are low enough to clear the garage door when they're on.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

drag_slick said:


> For that reason, i built some custom drop brackets to fit thule load bars that drop the rack down inside the bed enough so the cover closes over everything with no bikes on. The bikes are low enough to clear the garage door when they're on.


That's a great idea!
Do you have some pictures of it?


----------



## csheakos (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice idea, Wish I can for in the garage. I like having my bed closed up and usable. We pack it full for camping at times so I can keep stuff covered and have bikes above the bed still.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

TrailGoat said:


> just for arguments sake, bikes on the tailgate aren't super convenient to lock up...
> 
> otherwise, that is the most convenient way to go.


Plus, you gotta take the pad off the gate every time you go for a ride, unless you want it stolen.


----------



## Blinkz (Apr 20, 2015)

tony_mm said:


> I have a save-a-load bar and 3 front wheel attachments. Great to transport the bikes!
> I use it as my bikes are made out of carbon etc...and need "special care" LOL


Good to hear. I am thinking that is the way I'm gonna go unless I cheap out and make one. I have two fatbikes so I gotta make sure they offer a fat fork mount too.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

tony_mm said:


> That's a great idea!
> Do you have some pictures of it?


The bars can be pinned or bolted in.

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

*Best Truck Bed Rack*

It's not been easy finding my perfect truck bed bike rack. I thought I had found it with the Pipeline rack, but it didn't hold up. I replaced sections of it over and over throughout the years. The problem? The AZ sun is relentless and l leave my bike rack in the truck year round. The plastic bits could not take the sun. So, I decided I needed to find an all-metal version and started an extensive search. I finally found this: Bike Fast Rack. The "wheel baskets" have to be ordered according to wheel size, but this thing is all steel and is indestructible. The front wheel gets dropped in the "basket" and you tug down on one side of the wheel to drop it in another inch or two and it will NOT come out on its own.

Only problem I had with it was I thought it sat too high for my liking (original frame sat on top of the bed sides):









So, I designed some mounts that would put the rack down into the bed:









This puts the bikes at a good height:









The "wheel baskets" are installed in an alternating pattern so that the handlebars don't mess with each other. This is combination of 29er and 27.5 wheel-specific "baskets":









If you want, you can bungie the rear tires to keep the bike's back end from skipping around on rough roads, but it's not normally needed. Just lift the bike over the side of the bed, drop the wheel in, and yank the tire down to lock it inside the metal loop. Fast, easy, always there, and will not break down in the AZ sun...









If you end up wanting one of these, the guy who makes them is pretty old school and will want to conduct business over the phone, but he comes through with the product and it's rock solid.


----------



## flewbye (Mar 24, 2017)

$25 with room to expand. I used E-track 2x4 brackets to easily clip into or remove the beam. I used a 2x2 screwed in perpendicular to the 2x4 to stabilize the frame and wheel and padded it with foam pipe insulation. The bike is strapped to the "rack" with a cheap cam lock nylon strap.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

While we are on the subject, I'd like to remind everyone that we are responsible for the reasonable securing of things in the bed of a truck or in an open trailer. Should you get hit by another vehicle, your will be responsible for the $80,000 medical bill of the pedestrian it strikes, not the driver that hit you.

A good condition bungee cord through the frames can prevent a lot of headache after a wreck. Doesn't have to touch the frames, just needs to be reasonable tight so it can't pop off where you hook it in.


----------



## BenCronin04 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good point. I just added a a new coated bike lock through a tie down for security and safety.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

https://www.rei.com/product/737555/thule-insta-gater-truck-bike-rack

Thought I provide a link


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

Thread revival. Thule Insta-gator documentation states it should not be used with bikes HA < 68 degrees. That omits most modern bikes.

Anybody use the Insta-gator with bikes HA < 68?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i'm another big fan of just running a tailgate pad. i guess my bike has gotten some scratches and scuffs that way, but its got far more scratches and scuffs from being ridden.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

I have been a little tempted by the tailgate pad, but I just have zero issues with my old pvc rack. This is it in my old truck and bike. Built it 9-10 years ago. Still love it. Just roll it in and a simple strap around the seatpost. I just got through chopping off one end and rebuilding that end for the recent fat bike addition....


----------



## paulsummer676 (Aug 24, 2017)

I believe this is perfectly good for your bikes. The design are easy homemade using PVC but much more better if created in aluminum tube.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

We make the WheelWally bike rack for trucks. The WheelWally attaches to the front wheel and the optional Off-road kit eliminates lateral movement. See our website for more information: www.WheelWally.com.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

DamnYankee said:


> I threw this together last night and it works well. It's not pretty but it's very stable. I am probably going to set it up at the tailgate though. It will be much easier to load after a long ride since I won't have to climb in and out of the bed.
> View attachment 1127060
> View attachment 1127061
> View attachment 1127062


I have a setup like this for my pickup.








I also have a Thule T2 XT Pro and it was absolutely worth the money and is easier/quicker and works with through axle, QR, doesn't care about what hub spacing, etc.


----------



## Design88 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Ultimate truck bed bike rack*

Here's a new way, the Ride88 rack is pretty dialed and integrated into your truck bed, made by avid MTB riders and it fits every bike wheel from 1" to 5" and 20"-29er. Locks in a bike in about 1 second, no removing wheels. The system has a manual locking arm that secures your ride and is built heavy duty.


----------

